# Aerial gunner victories



## Coyote (May 16, 2013)

Is there a webpage out there that lists the top gunners in WW2? : Rear gunners from dive bombers, gunners from bombers.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 16, 2013)

We actually had a discussion awhile back about this topic. It might not be exactly what you are looking for, but there is a lot of good information.

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aviation/air-gunner-aces-27065.html


----------

